
EU proposes new rules that could put an end to the cookie banner - ghughes
http://www.digitaljournal.com/tech-and-science/technology/eu-proposes-new-rules-that-could-put-an-end-to-the-cookie-banner/article/483542
======
TomMarius
Why don't they build the new legislation upon the Do Not Track setting? Do
they even know about it?

